# Renew/Repeat of Social Visit Pass



## bobfries

Hi all,

I'm planning to travel to Kuala Lumpur in March on a social visit and I'd like to stay for six months to a year if possible to practice martial arts with a specific teacher. (I work over the internet as a web designer which should keep me going). 

Does this mean getting a 90 day social visit pass on arrival, then taking a day trip across the border to Thailand every three months to get a new stamp? I read somewhere that it is possible to do this indefinitely without any trouble but have not been able to find much information to back this up. 

I don't want to base my plans on what one guy wrote on a message board once and it would be gutting to rent a room for a year then discover that I can't get back into Malaysia. Can anyone share any experience that backs this up please? Or point me to where I might find some more official information about it, as I guess they don't openly advertise on Malaysian government websites "Hey come back as many times as you want!"

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## tumbleweeds

I lived for 2+ years in KL with nothing more than a social visit pass. Yes, hopped over the border every 3 months - sometimes just for a few hours - and got a new SVP with no hassle. I've heard that if you do this for multiple years, you run an increased risk - I know someone who was told after 6 years that he had to leave the country for a few months before he could return, but was given a short pass in so that he could get his affairs in order. But that was 6 years in the country! 

I think their attitude is that as long as you're spending money and not causing any trouble, they are more than happy to allow you to stay long-term. Keep in mind that if you want to stay for a more extended length of time, you could also explore getting a Malaysia My Second Home pass, which is good for up to 10 years. But it's a bit of effort to get it and the financial requirements have gotten hefty over the years.

If you're just looking at a year or so, you should be perfectly fine.


----------



## richellepeh

hmm My friends, all do that process using it for years, they go thailand get the 3 months then extend 2 months then go thailand again.. process is simple.. but it works.. but u can get a student visa if u dont want hassle and more safe


----------



## Umm Omar

*student visa*



richellepeh said:


> hmm My friends, all do that process using it for years, they go thailand get the 3 months then extend 2 months then go thailand again.. process is simple.. but it works.. but u can get a student visa if u dont want hassle and more safe


Hi Richellepeh, I know this thread is old but I thought I'd still try. As for a student visa is it renewable there or would I have to leave the country and reapply?
Thanks in advance


----------



## teuchter

Umm Omar said:


> Hi Richellepeh, I know this thread is old but I thought I'd still try. As for a student visa is it renewable there or would I have to leave the country and reapply?
> Thanks in advance


In order to get a student visa, you must first secure a study place at an approved educational institution. They will then provide you with the necessary documentation to apply for a student visa.

teuchter


----------

